# Peanuts house of fun (Good tips because it made him nicer)



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

I dont know what happened but when I "Renovated" Peanuts cage it made him friendlier and all I did was add some toys I made myself (Toilet paper rolls stuffed with hay, a sock full of sawdust and sealed shut, and a faceclothe in his sleeping area) for some reason that easy to make stuff put him in a better mood I guess he was just cranky because he was tired of only running in his wheel and wanted more variety!  Feel free to reply on this page an tell me what you have in your cage or to give me ideas about toys for Peanut and I'll try them out


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Hedgies love tubs of any kind. So you could put a corner piece of pvc pipe in their cage. The obvious, wheel, toilet paper rolls, etc. You could also put in a little toy dump truck in the cage. Hedgehogs love to push things around with their nose! Just keep evperimenting with different things. All hedgies are different and like different things. For instance, most hedgies love toilet paper rolls but mine are terrified of them!


----------

